# Nomad dowloads



## sacarmic (Sep 27, 2007)

It's got a nomad and enjoying it. But there is one thing I can't figure out how / if it can do. I see the auto download feature , but is there any way to set the nomad to auto prepare everything that is recorded to either receiver? I don't want to manually tell it to prepare shows that ate only downloaded once like a movie.

Also what is the best way to get feedback to the proper dept. for the nomad?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

At the moment the only things that can be auto downloaded are series. 

The best way to leave feedback for the nomad developers is to post it here. This is the official and only place they look.


----------



## sacarmic (Sep 27, 2007)

so do most people just pick what they want and let it go(process and download) overnight?

It would be GREAT if they get program the unit so it could auto process all programs as soon as they are recorded.


One other thing that would be REALLY nice is if it supported multitasking in iOS could downloaded in the background while using other apps.

It is a VERY good start but definitely tell it is a 1.0 product.

Thanks
SCott


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

sacarmic said:


> so do most people just pick what they want and let it go(process and download) overnight?


99% of what I've put on my nomad (so far) are from Series Links and so I have them set for Auto (the nomad automatically transcodes them). When I get up in the morning, I select which shows I actually want downloaded to my iPad (sometimes I've already watched the show so I don't need to download it to my iPad). By the time I've gotten ready for work, everything has been downloaded.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Many of us have asked for them to seperate transcoding and transferring into two different steps. So you can set stuff up to auto transcode, but not have it automatically transfer to anything. Then you can just pick and choose from the previously transcoded items to have them transferred to whichever device you want.

I would also like a separate setting to have it automatically transcode everything I record so I don't have to go in and tell it to transcode each series and movie seperately.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> I would also like a separate setting to have it automatically transcode everything I record so I don't have to go in and tell it to transcode each series and movie seperately.


Wouldn't that require that you add alot of extra storage capacity via a USB External Hard Drive in order to accomodate that requirement??? 

I have a 2 TB USB External Hard Drive attached to mine but not exactly for that purpose.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, and that's why I have one of these hooked up to my Nomad.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ELOSEG/ref=oh_o03_s00_i00_details

Seems to be working well so far.

I definitely think that pretty much everyone would use the ability to set it up to transcode stuff without transferring it. One of the biggest complaints about the Nomad is it takes so long to transcode stuff and you have to wait on it before it can be transferred. This way the stuff is already transcoded, you just have to wait on it to transfer, which is much quicker.

The people who set it transcode everything would probably be smaller though. But I don't think it would be all that difficult for them to add one more toggle to transcode everything( but I'm not a programmer though so I'm not sure).


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I have which shows I want auto-downloaded set. I just launch the Nomad app on my iPhone every morning to see if it wants to download anything. One morning, I had like 7 things to download. Took less than 15 minutes.


----------

